

Show HN: HNResources.com: directory with HN resources - yatsyk
http://hnresources.com/

======
yatsyk
Hi hackernewsers! HNResources.com is my approach to create directory of
content and applications for HN. Site is hosted by GitHub and uses Jekyll
generator, Compass stylesheet framework and Discuss commenting system. If you
think I miss something fork repository and send me pull request, open ticket
or just leave a comment. Your ideas how this site could be improved, structure
changed, etc are welcome. Most of topics is not filled enough so consider this
submission something like MVP.

------
jacquesm
see also:

<http://resourcey.com/site_details/2/news.ycombinator.com/>

~~~
yatsyk
thank you! noted

